# Rude or ungrateful trick or treators



## djkeebz (Oct 1, 2005)

Had a few like that... Gave them one piece of fun size, while ones that put forward effort got full size bars.


----------



## Corpsesnight (Dec 23, 2011)

I have the same teens come to the house every year beacuse I give out full size candy bars. But this year I was ready for them. I gave each of them a pack of pencils haha. Tho they threw them in the yard but hey they'll be back next year and guess what? Those pencils will be waiting for them haha


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

Teenagers don't think they have to put in the effort because they have the implied threat of Mischief Night/Devil's Week vandalism.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

We had a few rude kids and teenagers. Walk up in costume, grab their candy then leave and one girl gave my tree face decoration a foul look when she walked by and it screamed at her. I was already in a bad mood and those ungrateful little turds.didn't make it any better


----------



## TheGraveyardCareTaker (Aug 1, 2009)

Ugh, rude people are just the worst. Luckily we only had two grouches today of the 100 or so people we saw. One instance was an old lady who I happen to scare really good, who just felt the need to make the "You're 20 years old going on 5!" comment after she jumped 10 feet out of her skin, so I told her to go change her diaper (her family was hysterically laughing after I shot that back). 

Another was a kid (14 or 15 years old) who walked up, loudly proclaimed how lame and stupid everything was to him (including feeling the need to touch things), so we dealt with him by scaring him away.. apparently a chainsaw isnt lame, because he booked it when one of my actors came at him.

I'm never mean to people and I dont like to be, but when I'm out there in the yard that takes months of building and a nice chunk of hard earned money, if youre going to be a grouch, I'm going to shoot right back. I get very offended when people make these dumb comments. Also being in costume and in character helps mask my nastiness.


----------



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

Post a sign: No Costume. No Candy.


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

It's hard for them to collect any candy when they are running down the street screaming, trying to hold up their pants with a newly planted load in them.


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

I had the same rude parent come again this year. She keeps talking about the last residents that decorated for Halloween in the same house. FORGET about the people who were here last, this is my haunt and it's probably a lot better. Her daughter older teenage daughter said, "Well I like your house". I thanked her. 

I do this on my own. I don't want to be compared to some family that was here years before....


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

I just laugh and make mild fun of the teens that are too cool for Halloween, but somehow end up begging for candy with all the uncool kids.
Usually I use the "Say the Words!!!" schtick on them ("the words" being, Trick or Treat).
When they just stand there, inevitably one of their friends, or some other kid who came along, will say it, and I roar out "THAT'S what I wanted to hear!!" and dump some candy in their bag.
Very soon, most others have followed suit, and have candy - the "cool" little twerp holding out is left standing there with all his peers poking fun at him, as he won't say that simple phrase.

It ends when they say it, and get candy, or they just turn and leave, which is almost never.

And no matter what, I'm smiling all the way through. 
Most people give up on being rude if you are just having too much fun for them to ruin you.


----------



## SatansPuppy (Oct 21, 2013)

Corpsesnight said:


> I have the same teens come to the house every year beacuse I give out full size candy bars. But this year I was ready for them. I gave each of them a pack of pencils haha. Tho they threw them in the yard but hey they'll be back next year and guess what? Those pencils will be waiting for them haha


Well played, make sure you add a little extra dirt on them LOL


----------



## Rumsfield (Dec 8, 2011)

I read this in a blog earlier this week -

"What can trick or treaters expect in their bags this Halloween when visiting Uncle Pigors' pad?

Well if you are decked out super creepy you may get a whole TRICK OR TREAT BAG of goodies, if you aren’t dressed, rude, and don’t even say TRICK OR TREAT you are getting a dog bone. It's now a tradition I hope to pass on to other folks. This way maybe those kids will get the picture and try a lil harder at Halloween!"

My Daughter gave out three last night 

The Source - http://spookycreepycool.blogspot.com/


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

I had one teen walk up, no costume, and on a cell phone, open a bag for candy.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

I have to say, some of the teenagers we got were awesome! They're all been very grateful an one girl even APOLOGIZED to me because she had no costume...I told her don't sweat it! Halloween is for everyone! I think how we regard them reflects their behaviour. Remember, many of them may have parents that haven't taught them manners etc. so if WE show them it's all in good fun, they usually respond in kind! (From my experience)


----------



## ezekiel (Nov 4, 2007)

Last night the individual who was handing out candy stepped away from the cauldron bucket and when I looked toward the candy station I noticed two teenagers reaching in and pulling out handfuls of candy. Unfortunately they ran before I could get there ... pretty sure I know who they were and I'll be ready for them next year ... definitely considering the pencil idea!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

i had treat bags also , which i put a halloween pencil in along with candy and the teenager girl asked if there was candy in it!
as if!
dont want them coming back trying to trash anything or throw eggs


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

We had a great night with all the kids. Every year I get to watch them grow up and I also get lots of teens lol... and adults.


----------



## zombieprincess (Nov 1, 2013)

Had a gang-like 10-15 teen boys show up at 9pm to TOT without costumes. Was impressed they said Trick or Treat but my lights were off, most of the street was empty. They are lucky I didn't spook easy. My dog was more than happy to let them know it was too late to be out. Although I did tell them we were out of candy (which we were).

I am disappointed with no costume but to not say trick or treat is just plain lazy. Thankfully my mom hands out the candy (she was a school bus driver for 20 years) she makes sure they say TOT or no candy. She also is quick to put them in their place if they cop an attitude. I love her.

Hubby and I WILL be keeping a closer eye out next year. One teen body slammed my daughter who was in costume scaring people as they came up. Guess the crowd was too much for hubby to see. (We would get like 20 people at a time) but I wasn't there. I told her if someone touches her again to aim for the crotch. 
I am seriously thinking of posting a gravestone or cemetery sign with rules about no touching the monsters and no breaking in front of the little kids.


----------



## Count Chocula (Oct 19, 2007)

Rumsfield said:


> I read this in a blog earlier this week -
> 
> "What can trick or treaters expect in their bags this Halloween when visiting Uncle Pigors' pad?
> 
> ...


Dog bones....beautiful


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

Sadly, I was the only house on my block that went all out with my yard decorations. I even put up a tent by my front door with black lights and everything so I could stand out there in the rain and kids would have a place to dry off while I was handing them candy. I had a lot of adults that came in cars with their kids telling me that it wouldn't be Halloween if they didn't stop at my house and that they were from another town and heard from friends about my house. I did however have people standing on the sidewalk just looking in disbelief. Then they saw me, shook their head like I was nuts or something and walked away. Sorry that you can't believe a house actually decorates for Halloween. Big shocker there. LOL 
I did have to caution tape off the front display gate because kids kept walking through my yard that way. I even put up a sign to please walk around to the front door and they still walked through the caution tape. One kid even pulled down the caution tape and walked through...really!!! Don't the parents know that it's dangerous to walk right through someones yard display? Then I had a few entitled teenagers who came with no costume, didn't say trick or treat or thank you. They just look like I was joking when I gave them candy because they wanted more. The really nice people who came and complimented me outweighed the rude people though. I just can't believe what Halloween has turned into these days. No one gets in the spirit anymore and hardly anyone had their outside lights on for trick or treaters.


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

deleted. placed in wrong thread.


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

Every year a group of 3 teenagers come late and crowd my wife and just grab candy out of the bowl as she is telling them how many they can have and they just keep grabbing. She was ready this year. She spotted them early and sent me to greet them. I said Good Evening Gentlemen. I am 6' 2" and 265 - Bigger than the three of them. They politely took their share and left. I smiled  All good.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

Our trick or treat went great with the one exception of some older teens and a couple of adults who all pulled up as a group in three cars. When they came to the porch I had been letting all the younger kids pick a couple of pieces of candy from a large mixing bowl sitting on a little stand at the bottom of the steps. They came up and greeted me with "Happy Halloween! Trick or treat!" so I told them to pick out a couple of pieces of candy from the bowl. As a couple of them poked through looking for the good stuff a couple others reached over and took a couple pieces...then a couple more...then someone grabbed a handful...then they all started grabbing as fast as they could until the bowl was empty. I was shocked by their behavior. I just looked at them, shook my head and said "Seriously guys?! Not leaving anything for the little ones behind you?!" Thought shaming them might work, but nope, they scampered off. Half of their group of 6 or 7 didn't get any at all and looked at me expectantly. I told them "Go get some from your douchebag friends." As they left a group of young kids came walking up so I reached inside the door and got my reserve bowl that was still loaded with the good stuff like Twix, Crunch Bars, and bite sized snickers. The older kids had come late anyways and all the good stuff was gone from the bowl they pillaged. Hope they like mini twizzlers and fruit snacks. lol Next year we plan on handing it out instead of letting them help themselves and buying the worst candy know to man to keep in a separate bowl for the older trick or treaters. Whatever is left in that bowl will get recycled year after year. Hopefully once word gets out to the older kids over the next couple of years that I only give out those cheap hard candies and only one to a person it should cull their greed visits in the future. The younger kids will still get handfuls of the good stuff though!


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Although there's never an excuse for rudeness, there is often a reason.

I'm 99.9% sure that when teenage ToTers are rude, it's because they need to show their friends that they're "not actually into it" and that they think the whole thing is "a joke." Inwardly, they do still want to ToT. But they know it's the epitome of uncool to do so. Therefore, they have to make a big, semi-bullying, I'm-too-cool-for-school joke of it.

It actually kind of breaks my heart because inwardly, they want to be doing this (as proven by the fact that they are doing it) but they know their buddies would taunt them mercilessly for the rest of the school year and make their lives miserable if they admitted to it. They wish they could break out of the mold and rules of their friends, but to do so in any regard (including ToTing) would mean social suicide, no dates, and 9 months of hell.

Again, not an excuse.

But a reason.


----------



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

Nightfisher said:


> Hope they like mini twizzlers and fruit snacks.


Hey, now!
Mini Twizzlers rock!

Sorry to hear about the ingrates, though.


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

Nightfisher said:


> Our trick or treat went great with the one exception of some older teens and a couple of adults who all pulled up as a group in three cars. When they came to the porch I had been letting all the younger kids pick a couple of pieces of candy from a large mixing bowl sitting on a little stand at the bottom of the steps. They came up and greeted me with "Happy Halloween! Trick or treat!" so I told them to pick out a couple of pieces of candy from the bowl. As a couple of them poked through looking for the good stuff a couple others reached over and took a couple pieces...then a couple more...then someone grabbed a handful...then they all started grabbing as fast as they could until the bowl was empty. I was shocked by their behavior. I just looked at them, shook my head and said "Seriously guys?! Not leaving anything for the little ones behind you?!" Thought shaming them might work, but nope, they scampered off. Half of their group of 6 or 7 didn't get any at all and looked at me expectantly. I told them "Go get some from your douchebag friends." As they left a group of young kids came walking up so I reached inside the door and got my reserve bowl that was still loaded with the good stuff like Twix, Crunch Bars, and bite sized snickers. The older kids had come late anyways and all the good stuff was gone from the bowl they pillaged. Hope they like mini twizzlers and fruit snacks. lol Next year we plan on handing it out instead of letting them help themselves and buying the worst candy know to man to keep in a separate bowl for the older trick or treaters. Whatever is left in that bowl will get recycled year after year. Hopefully once word gets out to the older kids over the next couple of years that I only give out those cheap hard candies and only one to a person it should cull their greed visits in the future. The younger kids will still get handfuls of the good stuff though!


I never let kids pick the candy themselves. One year I went all out and decorated the inside of the house and have effects going. I let trick or treaters walk thorough the house and out the garage where they left. BIG MISTAKE!!! Towards the end of the evening a group of teenagers came trick or treating and asked what was going on inside. Like a dummy I let them walk through the house. They starting kicking and punching things. I asked them to please stop and they looked at me and something very rude that I won't share here. I led them to the garage and asked them to leave and they turned around and said "hey where is our candy" I got the candy bowl and had them pick out a few pieces and they scooped up all the candy from the bowl and ran away. After that I shut down the lights outside and called it a night. I was very upset and told myself I would never do that again. Now I keep a separate bowl of smarties and suckers just for the teenagers.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

> Now I keep a separate bowl of smarties and suckers just for the teenagers.


Too good for them. I'm going to get the crappiest, cheapest candy I can find and never buy new, just recycle year after year. Over the age of 15, no costume, and rude? - Congratulations! You get one, and only one piece from the doo-doo candy bowl! Perhaps a scoop of mashed potatoes and a splash of gravy would be even better. lol I'm thinking about keeping a few full size candy bars on hand to give the kids with really great costumes. This will definitely be the last time I try the help yourself method, though the younger kids were awesome about it. I even had to encourage some to pick more than just one piece sometimes. And speaking of costumes, every single one of the youngsters wore costumes. I had a good time for the most part although we did only have 51 kids. It was 18 more than last year!


----------



## huggybear (Oct 8, 2008)

its terrible how some of these teenagers leave you upset and wondering ...I feel for everyone.i had my second year of tots go bad. i usually only get 5 to 8 kids because im in the country.so i get excited.last year it wound down and the normal kids showed.so i left the bowl outside incase someone else showed up. they did , teenagers who took all the candy. i caught them as they were leaving. this year same thing , i went to my neighbours and left out the candy.knowing full well it would probably be gone.oh it was plus my new prop head i had made and put in the bowl.worst part is when they made it to the neighbours i asked if they had helped themselves.....yes they said....oh yes you did...so needless to say next year i will make 8 grab bags, cheap decorations and close down once the kids are gone.or wait in the dark for the teenagers to scare the crap out of them lol.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Ha ha, Smartees are the perfect "you've been a total jerk so this is what you get" candy. My kids think they taste like medicine.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

Mary Janes or Nico wafers. lol


----------



## nos4a21871 (Oct 24, 2013)

A friend of mine told me about someone he heard about that had the perfect solution for rude tots, he had got packets of ketchup and hot sauce from fast food restaurants and was giving those to the rude tots. I'm definitely doing that next year, just got to make sure you're putting the candy in their bag (which I do) so they hopefully won't know which house it was. Although I've found that having my girlfriend pass out the candy while I sit behind her dressed as the devil holding a huge ax does help curtail a lot of the rudeness but i'm still gonna do the ketchup trick on a couple of them that are especially rude.


----------



## Nevergoback (Sep 13, 2009)

Instead of a bowl this year I used a metal urn that you would normally use to make a floral arrangement (last minute inspiration). It fit neatly in the crook of my arm, was deep enough to hold a good amount of candy and the opening small enough around so there could be no grabbing. I have had them grab from the bowl as I was handing out to others, not happening this year. All the TOTS were well behaved even the teens.


----------



## Hansbomb (Sep 9, 2012)

No costume, no trick or treat, no candy at my place. If teenagers come up dressed in street clothes I'll ask them what their costume is before I hold out the candy bowl. When they say "nothing" I tell them I have nothing for them. They usually scowl and mutter something under their breath but they don't come back.


----------



## spinachetr (Nov 12, 2009)

How about this, no costume and he rode up my driveway to the treat table on his bike. He did say trick or treat, but had to swerve around little kids when he exited the driveway, my wife snapped the pic:


----------



## Robert Ana C (Nov 1, 2013)

sorry, off topic. need 2 posts


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

spinachetr said:


> How about this, no costume and he rode up my driveway to the treat table on his bike. He did say trick or treat, but had to swerve around little kids when he exited the driveway, my wife snapped the pic:
> View attachment 184122


No costume? YOU'RE WRONG. He's clearly dressed up like a thug or rapper


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

ezekiel said:


> Last night the individual who was handing out candy stepped away from the cauldron bucket and when I looked toward the candy station I noticed two teenagers reaching in and pulling out handfuls of candy. Unfortunately they ran before I could get there ... pretty sure I know who they were and I'll be ready for them next year ... definitely considering the pencil idea!


For them, I would upgrade the pencil idea to a single used pencil stub, too short to be sharpened any further, with a broken tip.


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

myerman82 said:


> I never let kids pick the candy themselves. One year I went all out and decorated the inside of the house and have effects going. I let trick or treaters walk thorough the house and out the garage where they left. BIG MISTAKE!!! Towards the end of the evening a group of teenagers came trick or treating and asked what was going on inside. Like a dummy I let them walk through the house. They starting kicking and punching things. I asked them to please stop and they looked at me and something very rude that I won't share here. I led them to the garage and asked them to leave and they turned around and said "hey where is our candy" I got the candy bowl and had them pick out a few pieces and they scooped up all the candy from the bowl and ran away. After that I shut down the lights outside and called it a night. I was very upset and told myself I would never do that again. Now I keep a separate bowl of smarties and suckers just for the teenagers.


Honestly, I think this is a matter of presentation and interaction. My candy bowl was like this:








Whatever story I threw at the kids, it ended with "why don't you try taking/stealing/swiping a piece or two from the guy in the coffin." And that's exactly what the did with very few exceptions. So many of them stuck with the 1-2 limit that I ended up having almost half my candy still left at the end of the night. Literally, I can count all the kids who were greedy and grabbing at handfuls on the fingers of one hand.

Though I did have to forgive the general lack of "Trick or Treat." It was replaced by lots of oohs and ahhs and wows, since a skeleton stuffed full of candy inside a coffin was by fact the splashiest decoration in the neighborhood.

And this is with some pretty lazy and arrogant kids in my neighborhood.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

I had a few teens come up to the house to check out the decorations and were not in costume.

One girl had her face painted up like me (the Joker) and I gave her extra treats for making the effort.
At least she said _Trick or Treat_ and _thank you_ afterwards. 
Her friends were on the quite side, but at least they said _thanks_, too and mentioned they liked the decor and spooky music.

Overall, it was a good evening, except for a few who said nothing at all, but I wished them all a _Happy Halloween_ with a smile.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Had about 80 TOTs last night. 

While none of them were rude- only about half said "Thank you."


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

One teenage girl broke my gemmy beating heart.... i'm pretty devastated. I spotted her toying with it too late!


----------



## Scary Firefighter (Sep 13, 2009)

Amazing enough I didn't have a single incident this year. Pretty much everybody said "trick or treat" and "thank you", nobody really lingered in the driveway too much and mostly watched from the sideway and street and nobody really touched anything they were not suppose to. Didn't have very many teenagers this year so that is probably the reason there were not any issues. 

I think the drop panel props and the asylum façade for the garage was the key to this "quite" Halloween. It makes so the candy is secure with me behind a protective barrier and I can just close up the window and not come out. It seemed like it was a lot more common for TOTs to "egg me on" when I was in the garage and out in the open. I think this wall I put up in the garage door entrance helped to calm the whole situation down some.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thankfully another year of well behaved kids here. Nothing damaged or stolen although Hubby sat outside on the porch to make sure no one walked off eith a skeleton or skeleton dog, etc. 

The worst things I saw were kids dropping candy on the ground, some still wrapped so think it was by accident, and down the road from us I saw a smashed real pumpkin in the road. Oh and one other thing that bugs me people do (and not just ToTers) is cut through our yard and the HOA park's wood mulched landscaping instead of using the walkways just feet a way from where they walk. Now that we _just_ got our landscaping done with irrigation and have drip emitters installed under the mulch I'm more sensitive to that. They get moved or pulled out and your plants don't get the water they need. I really never thought about that before now. Guess I need to figure out some way to fence in the yard for halloween when there is heavier traffic to our house. Postman and UPS driver are guilty of it too.


----------



## Bella LaGhostly (Aug 10, 2009)

Whoa, I guess we lucked out this year. Out of 234 TOTs, we didn't have one single incident of rude, obnoxious behavior...

My 12 year-old daughter was in charge of doling out the candy. She dropped a a fun-size piece or two into each bag, after telling me NO WAY am I letting people grab into the candy cauldron! She doesn't trust other kids to behave themselves! LOL

Everyone was polite and appreciative, but after reading this thread I've decided to switch from taffy to Dora the Explorer Fruit Snacks for next year's "special" treat bowl...mwahahah


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Just as long as you don't do what this lady did in the 60s, I guess...you don't want to kill them, after all...(or well...I guess I can't actually qualify that statement depending upon how rude they really are, LOL)...

p.s. Just so you know, Snopes has a great article on the extreme dearth of Halloween "poisonings" throughout history; only one actually resulted in a death and was a scam pulled by the child's father for insurance money. But I just HAD to mention Helen Pfiel. The old bat, LOL. May she rest in...well, however she wants to rest. The particular article I linked doesn't mention they were actually ant buttons and clearly marked.


----------

